# Flat Battery



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi on the Rapido 962M I had , the battery kept going flat, the problem turned out to be the heater panel on the Dash.
The whole panel had to be replaced at a cost of £185.00 This was with a 45% reduction from Mercedes, the motorhome was under 2 years old at the time.
Eddie :violent1:


----------



## 93158 (May 1, 2005)

*Rapido*

Hi

My 972M is almost 3 years old, yes I have had a few problems but then I have done almost 60000 kms. But all problems have been fixed pronto by our french dealer and all with one exception under warranty!


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

*flat battery? maybe not!*

We had driven 2 hours to Dover then on from Dunkirque to Calais. Our *942M *wouldn't start the next morning. Called out the assistance who used booster cables and it started just fine. From then on we were very cautious about using the main battery for CD player and stayed in campsites when we might not otherwise have done so to boost overnight.
Two and a half weeks later, back in Dunkirque to catch ferry I turned off the engine and when I went to start it, it wouldn't start again. So we called the assistance again!
I thought I'd change the lights over while we waited, then :idea: - _'hang one, why not see if the battery terminals are tight.' _ The red one was not! I tightened it and she started right away.
I'd had it serviced by *MB *dealeship in *Wokingham *who had had to replace something electronic and they would have disconnected the battery and I reckon did not tighten the terminals properly.


----------

